# More Advice please on actually living in UK



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

So we know we are definitely going to do this just a case of how....

But I would like more advice on actually the living conditions in the UK

So How do I work out the net amount from a wage my husband is a radiographer and I'm about 60% sure he's in Band 6 (or will be by the time we get over there as he'll have a few added qualifications by the time we get there like his CT Training and hopefully MRI).

How do I figure out what council tax I pay?

What are the better places in the UK to live in terms of decent accommodation, decent areas that aren't too expensive. We are thinking north, and we will have some choice so anywhere that is likely to have Medical Imaging Facilities.

What is public transport like outside of London (we DON'T want to live in London at all)


----------



## mattpreece87 (Mar 9, 2014)

The council tax is calculated by what area you live in. A good way to find out is to go on a website like Right Move, search for a house similar to one that you will be looking for in the area you thinking of moving too. On the description it should say what council tax band it is in. You then go to the councils website for that certain borough and search for council tax rates and there should be a table with each tax band and a corresponding price. Thats the way I do and its quite easy.

Radiographers who are in Band 6 get anything from £25,000-£34,000 depending on experience of course. With the extra qualifications, he may be aiming for mid-range. 

When you say north do you mean northern England or north of London?

P.S - when you leave Australia, can I take your place please?!

I never understand why people want to leave Aus.


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

mattpreace87 if you want to buy this place (my inlaws own it and will be selling it) by all means go for it.

We're moving for the experience we can give our 13yr though and also for ourselves, but we do intend to return to Australia after about 3/5yrs (hopefully 5 I really want to have a good go over there)

And thanks for that info about the council tax I had been wondering how to figure that out and yeah I meant northern UK not northern London we DON'T want to live anywhere to close to London...

oh and we live in Geelong Victoria....it still gets bloody cold down here.....


----------



## mattpreece87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Newcastle might be a good option. It is a nice city with lots of medical facilities but if you have never been before or even heard about it before then Newcastle may a shock, or should I say, the language may be a shock. 

You could always look at Manchester which is really up and coming now as well as Leeds which has a huge hospital and two really good universities should you or your husband wish to do further qualifications. You'd be better off sticking to a biggish city considering the kind of work your husband is looking for. 

Have you visited England before or will this be your first time?

Also, don't rule out Scotland. Edinburgh is a very very nice city with plenty of opportunities and very open to people outside of the UK. You'll also have the Highlands two hours to the north for little getaways.


----------



## heavenlyrest (Aug 6, 2014)

If you are going to London, never ever go to West! Bloody expensive ... That's my advise!
Try north, and SE ... Good Luck!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP has already stated that they do not want to live in London.


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you mattpreece87, hubby is not keen on Scotland, I'll have to have a look at Newcastle and yeah I was already considering Manchester area already but we've been told it's quite high in crime (not sure how true it is) so will definitely look into Leeds for sure.

Oh and Matt, this would be my first time  but my husband has been in the uk with his family for a visit when he was a teenager.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

brianna said:


> So we know we are definitely going to do this just a case of how....
> 
> But I would like more advice on actually the living conditions in the UK
> 
> ...


With all the relevant stoppages he could be looking at his gross pay being reduced by about 40%. (20% income tax then pension and other stoppages)

As for council tax, the previous information is 'incorrect' it has nothing to do with any particular area, the amount of council tax is based on the value of the property from about 20+ years ago, so the larger the property then the more council tax you will pay.

Although different councils do have different rating bands, properties are banded 'A to H' and for Birmingham for example Council Tax Bands and Charges - Birmingham City Council 

As for 'where to live' that all depends on what you want, as you are aware (or should be) the UK is very much a multi-racial/cultural community so it's highly unlikely that you will find any area that is not a multi-racial/cultural area.
And as for 'decent areas' well from one road to the next can be the difference of either being a hell-hole or a heaven, but unfortunately most of the time you will not discover that until after moving in.

You could try looking at sights such as this:
UK Crime Statistics by Postcode - Crime in UK Postcode Areas | Crime Statistics.

My uncle came over from Melbourn a couple of years ago, and couldn't get back quick enough, enough so he cut his planned stay short by 6 weeks, when he had originally planned on a 10 week stay.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Phil-H said:


> As for council tax, the previous information is 'incorrect' it has nothing to do with any particular area, the amount of council tax is based on the value of the property from about 20+ years ago, so the larger the property then the more council tax you will


Hi,
Of course it depends on area you live - as Band A tax for a property in Kensington could be double compared with a Band A property in a less affluent area, where the council tax charges are lower.
Good example - look at the ratings for Chester (in England) - then look at Wrexham (in Wales) which is just a few miles down the road.
Similar houses in Chester cost double to buy or rent and council tax for a Band C in Chester is £1500 per year and only £1100 in Wrexham.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys so far what your saying is great, especially you Phil I can read so many websites stating how good it is in the UK but I can't get the more brutal ugly truth about it and that's exactly what I want so I have a more closer "realistic" view of the living over there.

The only thing I wish I could do is come over now for two/three weeks and just tour around the UK but if we did that we would have to put off the move for a few more years and given the fact it is predominately to give our son an experience we can't really put it off because he's already 13. So the more truthful side of what it is like to live in the uk is better and I've now (since readings Phil's response) been able to warn my husband he may have to suck it up on the multi culturalism side of it (if that makes sense).


----------



## mattpreece87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just a couple of example of council tax price. These two towns are a about 5 miles apart and there is a difference in price. It is worked out by the value of the house but each council but the actual costs for each band changes from council to council.

Middlesbrough Council - Council tax bands & charges

Stockton-on-Tees

I understand that Australia is literally as far away as you can get to the UK but I would strongly suggest visiting before making the big move. As Phil said, there are a lot of different cultures in every big city so this will be a big change to you. 

If you do go without visiting then pick the south. While there are nice places in the north like the Pennines, Lake District, the beautiful seaside towns etc, these aren't places you'll be working. There will most likely be more job opportunities in the south and you have more chance of staying the full 5 years. By the way, i'm from the north but moved away. It was just a little too depressing for me. Its hard to give the truth without sounding either racist or being told that i'm generalising. You could maybe try and find some TV programmes or documentaries about moving to the UK. I'm sure there will be some out there.

Trying searching for an online Australian community that actually live in the UK and ask some questions about what its really like and the main differences and difficulties for an Australian moving there.


----------



## risetv1 (Apr 3, 2015)

If your husband doesn't like multiculturalism then the UK really is not for him. I have lived in the UK all my life and decided to travel round Australia for a few years. One thing I would say is that I am proud to be British and so glad I grew up in a multi cultural country and a multi cultural school with all faiths and ethnicities. The majority of my friends and family are of dual heritage. I would be ashamed of the UK if the majority of people shared the racial views of some people in Australia. We have worked hard to get to the stage we are at. Unfortunately Australia are far behind and the treatment of your ingeniousness people only goes to further that. Good luck on your journey


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

brianna said:


> Thanks guys so far what your saying is great, especially you Phil I can read so many websites stating how good it is in the UK but I can't get the more brutal ugly truth about it and that's exactly what I want so I have a more closer "realistic" view of the living over there.
> 
> The only thing I wish I could do is come over now for two/three weeks and just tour around the UK but if we did that we would have to put off the move for a few more years and given the fact it is predominately to give our son an experience we can't really put it off because he's already 13. So the more truthful side of what it is like to live in the uk is better and I've now (since readings Phil's response) been able to warn my husband he may have to suck it up on the multi culturalism side of it (if that makes sense).


Just touring around is not going to show you what you want (or don't want) to see, mainly because you will be focusing on the tourist sites.

When my uncle came over who originated from Birmingham he wanted to travel around all the places he used to know, which was why when he saw some of the living standards he was appalled, which was also why he decided to cut short his stay.

You need to move over and experience the life here in the UK, the only thing maybe you should be prepared for is possibly moving a few times until you find the accommodation that suits yourselves.
Please don't get me wrong, there are many many nice areas in the UK, it all depends on how much you can afford to pay in rent (although even that is not guaranteed) 


The main thing that matters is not actually where you live or who lives around you.
It mainly depends on how you want to live and how far you are prepared to intermingle with the community, as you know much can be said for areas in Oz that also have large ethnic communities who do not want to mix or/and find it difficult to intermingle.
I have now lived in the same road for the past 16 years and apart from maybe 3 people I do not know and do not want to know the names of my neighbours, even though we may say hello or comment on the weather etc but that's as far as it goes and that suits me. (probably them also)

I have a wide mixture of friend and acquaintances who I get on well with, and we can also pass on sometimes what other people may say are racist jokes, but my Muslim friends/acquaintances do not consider them being racist, they are just a good joke, on the other hand last Saturday when out shopping I asked someone to watch where they were pushing their shopping trolley which then nearly broke out into a full blown argument because I had spoken to his wife.

But whatever you decide now you have started the thought process you need to try it whilst you can or you will forever be wondering 'what if' and lets face it, you sound young enough to be able to pick yourselves up and move on if and when you need to.

In 1966 I wanted to go to Australia but was turned down, in 1967 I wanted to go to Spain, but didn't have any money.
Now I have maybe enough money and am able to do pay for all the things I always wanted to do, I am now too old and not exactly in the prime of my life to be able to enjoy the fruits on offer, but a week never goes by when I don't think about what I wanted to do and never got around to doing.

Good luck and just go for it whilst you can.


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

> If your husband doesn't like multiculturalism then the UK really is not for him.


It's not that so much living in a multicultural neighbourhood wouldn't bother him (or me) it's more when there is cultural issues/war ie west Indians vs Pakistanis etc.....he doesn't care one iota about living with a mixed bag it's only when the mixed bag is all fighting with each other.....hopefully that makes sense

As for me honestly I don't care where we live I grew up in rough neighbourhoods here in Australia so I don't mind one bit I actually liked living in my old area more than I like living here which was a low income predominately government houses kind of area than here which is more middle/high class I personally found people in Corio (where I was from) are nicer and more likely to take care of each other.

And like I said we kind of can't really put this off because we really want to do this while our son can get the experience out of it if we wait he's going to miss out and I don't want him to miss out if I can help it, I'll just move around a bit over there if I have to (again something else I'm used to I've moved so many times when I was little I've lost count).


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

brianna said:


> Thanks guys so far what your saying is great, especially you Phil I can read so many websites stating how good it is in the UK but I can't get the more brutal ugly truth about it and that's exactly what I want so I have a more closer "realistic" view of the living over there.
> 
> The only thing I wish I could do is come over now for two/three weeks and just tour around the UK but if we did that we would have to put off the move for a few more years and given the fact it is predominately to give our son an experience we can't really put it off because he's already 13. So the more truthful side of what it is like to live in the uk is better and I've now (since readings Phil's response) been able to warn my husband he may have to suck it up on the multi culturalism side of it (if that makes sense).


both my husband and i make a fair salary, even combined we cannot afford london.

we live in hertfordshire, pretty nice.

prepare youself, its a rough life here. i am American spoiled i guess, but 16 years on and its still difficult for me!


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

I think to try and sum it up is that our main problem and utter dislike is the way immigrants are entering the country and almost immediately demanding our laws and education system be changed to suit their way of life and religion.


One of the latest problems being with 'Sharia run shopping complexes'
Basically if it does not conform to 'Sharia Law' then it is not allowed to be seen or sold on such complexes.

We can and most people do, just turn a blind eye to what is actually going on around us and stay within our own little cocoon and just let the world go by and nothing seems to be much of a problem.


----------



## mattpreece87 (Mar 9, 2014)

londontami said:


> both my husband and i make a fair salary, even combined we cannot afford london.
> 
> we live in hertfordshire, pretty nice.
> 
> prepare youself, its a rough life here. i am American spoiled i guess, but 16 years on and its still difficult for me!


You have a "rough life" in Hertfordshire? What makes it so rough for you?

My advice to brianna is to just make the move. You'll only regret it later. Even if you return after 2-3 years, at least you've gave it a shot and the whole family will learn things. Its down to you to find the city/town in which you want to settle. Its just a case of doing research. I lived in Australia for two year and the one thing I remember the most was the weather. If it was sunny (very often) I was happy, even if sitting in an office or walking past some horrible buildings for example. In the UK, its generally dull and cloudy and sitting in an office or walking past some horrible buildings is quite depressing. Thats just me. The sunshine kind of makes me work and keeps me motivated.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree, make the move, treat it as an adventure because that is what life is all about! It is all about attitude. If you make up your mind to enjoy your new life, you probably will! And we have had the sunniest winter in many years. We have had very few really dull and dreary days. I kept thinking 'but when winter comes....' And then realized this WAS winter! If you look for the negative anywhere, you will find it. We live in London, not in a great area, but very convenient and we love it!


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

As I said before and reiterating what the posts above have said, 'if you don't do it you will regret it for the rest of your live'

Right that's me back to my favourite Australian program 'Nothing To Declare' just exactly how big is that 'Villawood detention centre' because the number of people being detained and sent there before being deported back to where they came from is quite amazing, unlike the UK where we just seem to let them go on their own bail conditions just to disappear into the ever growing numbers of illegals.


----------



## mattpreece87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Phil-H said:


> As I said before and reiterating what the posts above have said, 'if you don't do it you will regret it for the rest of your live'
> 
> Right that's me back to my favourite Australian program 'Nothing To Declare' just exactly how big is that 'Villawood detention centre' because the number of people being detained and sent there before being deported back to where they came from is quite amazing, unlike the UK where we just seem to let them go on their own bail conditions just to disappear into the ever growing numbers of illegals.


I think we know who you will be voting for in the upcoming elections (UKIP). I've just seen your from the West Midlands, extra points!

Don't worry brianna, you'll encounter people like this in England but theres not many of them. Just stay away from the midlands and you shouldn't really encounter any heavy racism.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

Well at least that's one thing I can't be accused of being 'Racist' as the vast majority of my friends and acquaints are of non Uk origin.
But it doesn't mean I can't be prejudiced about who is allowed to stay and just sponge of our country.

And if voting UKIP help the country get what it needs to put it back into a self ruling country instead of being dictated to from the likes of the EU, who by the way have created about 60% of the laws we have to abide by, then yes I will be voting UKIP.
And lets face it, they can't do any worse than either of the previous ruling parties have ever done for us in any of their terms in office.

Although as for the comment of 'Racism'
No such thing a racism any more. 
Freedom of speech is more important -- and that's from Adram Choudray himself when he replied to an accusation of racism.


----------



## mattpreece87 (Mar 9, 2014)

These UKIP supporters always have a way of getting away from the label "racist".

There is obviously an immigration problem but giving control of a country like the UK to someone who always has a pint of beer in his hand isn't the right way to go I don't think. Can you actually imagine him making important decisions about healthcare, the economy and military actions.... Thought not. 

Your using a quote from one of the most hated muslims in the UK to defend yourself. Nice.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not trying to defend myself at all, I have nothing to defend and as with yourself have every-right to air our thoughts.

And yes 'Anjem Choudary' (not as previously spelt Adram Choudray) probably is one of the most hated people in the UK, but I was actually simply stating something which if good for one then is good for all.

No matter where in the world or in which country, the same problems exist, but at the moment here in the UK people are starting to voice their opinions and be heard.

But this is all going too far off topic and not really relevant to the thread of helping the OP.


----------



## mattpreece87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Correct! Let's get back to topic.

A question for the OP. What kind of job will you be looking for? I only ask as your profession might be in demand in a particular region or there won't be many opportunities in certain areas.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

brianna said:


> Thank you mattpreece87, hubby is not keen on Scotland, I'll have to have a look at Newcastle and yeah I was already considering Manchester area already but we've been told it's quite high in crime (not sure how true it is) so will definitely look into Leeds for sure.
> 
> Oh and Matt, this would be my first time  but my husband has been in the uk with his family for a visit when he was a teenager.


I can highly recommend York as a lovely place to live. Yorkshire is a beautiful county and York has a very good hospital where your husband may be able to work.
York is a smaller city with a rich history surrounded by lovely countryside. Not far to drive to the coast if you fancy a day at the seaside ( or take the train from York to Scarborough).


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

mattpreece87 said:


> You have a "rough life" in Hertfordshire? What makes it so rough for you?
> 
> My advice to brianna is to just make the move. You'll only regret it later. Even if you return after 2-3 years, at least you've gave it a shot and the whole family will learn things. Its down to you to find the city/town in which you want to settle. Its just a case of doing research. I lived in Australia for two year and the one thing I remember the most was the weather. If it was sunny (very often) I was happy, even if sitting in an office or walking past some horrible buildings for example. In the UK, its generally dull and cloudy and sitting in an office or walking past some horrible buildings is quite depressing. Thats just me. The sunshine kind of makes me work and keeps me motivated.


lol, as i said, i am american spoiled! seriously though, i find it very hard to adjust to the poor customer service i receive from shops and organizations i must deal with, even british people i work with admit that american style customer service is nonexistant here.

but one thing i will say, i feel very safe in herts, we have lived in the same home for 16 years and never had a problem, going to the atm at night? i dont mind going alone.


----------



## mattpreece87 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree! York is a beautiful city and would certainly be a very good choice. There are good road and tail links to everywhere as well as Leeds/Bradford airport not to far away where you can fly to many destinations in Europe. 

I admit that the customer service isn't really the best either but hey ho, it's like that. Generally customers have little petty complaints and the British tend not to take them seriously. What is American customer service like. I visited NYC about 10 years but can't remember much about the customer service. I imagine fake smiles and high voices. 

I don't think it's fair to say you have a rough life because the customer service is bad.


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

obviously its not just customer service related, ive had a very hard time adjusting to life over here. people are just not as friendly as they are where i come from, its been difficult to make friends as well, people i work with rarely live anywhere near me so itshard to make plans for the weekend etc.

traveling and getting around are extremely difficult, everywhere you want to go parking is a pain, in the states you go to a store, park in the parking lot right in front, here, no..... you must hunt and pay for parking.

the weather....... oh dont get me started!

i think its the friendliness that i miss the most. i could go into almost any shop and be able to start a conversation with a perfect stranfer easily. here, people are very reserved....... i am, or should i say, was, very outgoing, now, not so much. if i ever do have a problem, people just scream at me, oh your american, why dont you just go back? i have a REAL problem with that.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You won't have that trouble with unfriendliness further away from London you go. I can chat to anyone anywhere without suspicious look. Parking is a pain but it's a very crowded country.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Here's my take on life in the UK.

I agree with londontami 

People tend to be friendly when they can get something out of it for themselves. If people help you out for something then you are left feeling like you owe them your soul.

Parking is an absolute nightmare. As londontami said, you can't just park in front of the store and go in. You fight with everyone else to find a park that you have to pay for. So for a quick 5 min visit will take a lot longer, and cost. 

This is very much a user pays country. That I CAN understand due to how many people live here. But it certainly puts a different spin on things when you come from a very laid back country.

You need cash on you for everything and everywhere you go. After a year, I'm still trying to wrap my head around that lol. Also when you go supermarket shopping. It's a quid to use the trolleys. We kept forgetting lol. I do think that's a great idea though. One way to tidy the car-parks up and stop people from taking them. You want your quid back, you return your trolley. Simple stuff. You pack your own groceries here which isn't so bad. But it is when the person only gives you 3 bags at a time and you have to keep asking for more! So you end up taking longer and holding others up. Thankfully not all are as dimwitted as that. As for the cost of things, dairy and produce are awesomely priced. The UK are very lucky in that regard. 69p for a lettuce compared to $4.50 back home....

If you have a nav man, get used to it sending you down little goat tracks. Really get out there and explore the area you'll be living in.

Dentists? Well I wont even go there except to say, I can understand why so many go abroad. (The ones I know about)

Doctors are fine. It doesn't seem right by not paying. They make up for that for the prescriptions though. They cost. Again, I don't mind that.

Learn your rights in regards to employment law! 

Make sure you have insurance when you get a car. And do be sure to update your licence BEFORE the year is up. If you drive after the year, you are then an unlicensed driver. You have an accident, you're toast. Also, be willing to send your original licence back and your passport (If you don't hold a British passport) with your application. That costs a pretty penny. 

Don't rely on the post as being fantastic. Especially if you send things over seas. Even tracked stuff is no deal breaker that things will turn up in a timely manner. Or turn up at all. People don't get pressies from me anymore. They get cards and that's that. Even then, some have turned up to the correct destination after a month. It's luck of the draw really.

I absolutely LOVE the motorways (Unless it's peak time) The flow of them are perfect. Wish it worked like this back home. 

The buildings are absolutely beautiful. The scenery is much like home (NZ) out in the country.

As for council tax etc...Can't help with that sorry. Where we have lived and live now, it's all part of the job so we don't pay it.

My husband is earning more here (converted to our dollars) but the money certainly doesn't stretch as far. 

Heating is a bit expensive during winter having to buy in kerosene. Down south the fire heated the water which heated the radiators. Found that handy.

I was surprised with the schools. No fees to pay. Haven't had to buy books. Where as at home, it's fees and all stationary. But the kids seem to come home often with slips asking money for this that and the other. So in regards to that, I think it pretty much evens itself out. Certainly can't complain about that though. Back home, it's in the hundreds and that's within the first week they start! Is a strange thing not having the summer holidays at christmas lol. I think it's about 2 weeks off and then they're back. That's me just wrapping my head around the change of seasons though. 
School trips are wicked too. Off to Paris, London etc...Wicked experience for the kids. They have seen more than us will lol
You also can't just take your kids out of school for a holiday either during school term. You have to apply for it. Depending on how long they've been at the school, days off and attitude, is weather you will get a yes or no. I actually think it's a good idea.

We will be heading back home before the visas end though. Not because of the country etc. It's family. 

The kids have struggled to adapt. Mainly my eldest who is turning 12. But as I tell them, they are experiencing something not everyone can.

Many told us how lucky we are to be able to do this. we will get to see this, do that etc...Bit different living here to coming over for a holiday. I certainly don't regret it though. Only time I have is when there has been a death back home.

I do feel pretty lucky to experience life here. It's certainly different to the laid back life style I'm used to back home but I wouldn't change it this for the world.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Oh and changing the address for the car insurance. 30 quid right there and then! Thought that was a bit on the nose. Not sure if all insurance companies charge though.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, quite common. Because the premium is so competitive, insurers have steeply increased other fees.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

mattpreece87 said:


> Correct! Let's get back to topic.
> 
> A question for the OP. What kind of job will you be looking for? I only ask as your profession might be in demand in a particular region or there won't be many opportunities in certain areas.





brianna said:


> So we know we are definitely going to do this just a case of how....
> 
> But I would like more advice on actually the living conditions in the UK
> 
> ...


Personally I would have thought there would be a demand from most hospitals for radiographers etc.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, quite common. Because the premium is so competitive, insurers have steeply increased other fees.


That makes sense.


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

and lets not forget extortionate prices on homes here. for a pretty decent home you are going to pay around £400k and the rooms will be small and so will the living room, for a beautiful, spacious home in the states, i would pay around £125k, obvious this is contingent upon city/state, and we can safelt exclude california, but in the majority of states, his is housing price.

my parents have 4 bedroom 2 bath home in texas with a built in swimming pool and jacuzzi, and they paid $100k, the house is huge and in a gorgeous neighborhood.

me and my husband live in a house that is really more of an apartment and its priced extortionately.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

My last house in the UK in 1984 I paid £16k including all work that needed to be done (basic 2/3 bed terraced house), and within 15 years the value had increased to £120K, unfortunately I had already parted with it before it got anywhere near that price, but the point was, the property never changed, only the value, although prices have settled down since those crazy inflation days.
So again a expensive property need not necessarily be the bees-knees.


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

Phil-H said:


> My last house in the UK in 1984 I paid £16k including all work that needed to be done (basic 2/3 bed terraced house), and within 15 years the value had increased to £120K, unfortunately I had already parted with it before it got anywhere near that price, but the point was, the property never changed, only the value, although prices have settled down since those crazy inflation days.
> So again a expensive property need not necessarily be the bees-knees.


a decent sized home is hardly thebees knees. i work very hard for my money, i dont expect to have to live just above poverty because of extortionate housing costs.

have you priced homes in hertfordshire recently? the homes in my neighborhood are at the 450k mark, barely even a yard to play in, its ridiculous.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't any of you have anything positive to post?

UK is not America and unless you take it for what it is then you will never settle..


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

Hertsfem said:


> Don't any of you have anything positive to post?
> 
> UK is not America and unless you take it for what it is then you will never settle..


Not particularly joking but 'NO'
But I'm just mad at myself for not being able to do what I wanted to do all those years ago and now it's almost too late.

That's why we all want to move away to sunnier climes, although we have had some good fortune today, we are now 1/3 of the way into the year and today the sun decided to come out and show itself, (or at least it has here in the West Midlands)

I think most of the problem is that we just get on with what we have and what is around us without thinking about it, but then when someone asks what it's like and then the more that reply with their little take on life the worst it seems.


----------



## lizard0924 (Jan 8, 2015)

Phil-H said:


> I think most of the problem is that we just get on with what we have and what is around us without thinking about it, but then when someone asks what it's like and then the more that reply with their little take on life the worst it seems.


Agreed! If you haven't been exposed to a variety of ways to live and the pros/cons of each, then one tends to accept that what they have is (a) great or (b) fine or (c) the way it is. 

Once you expand your horizons and live someplace else (be it the US/Australia/New Zealand/Spain/South Pacific/Caribbean/wherever), then you have some data with which to make comparisons and form opinions. 

It is a personal decision as to whether the UK offers what you need to make you happy as a full-time resident. You won't know that until you experience living there for yourself and then have some comparisons to make. Sometimes the idea of living someplace is better than reality.

Some positives about the UK? Well...personally, I find a few things quite refreshing and superior to the United States, including the fact that shop clerks leave you alone to get on with it rather than bugging you ceaselessly while you browse. I also like the ritual of afternoon tea, because it is perfectly ok and actually encouraged to be idle for a few hours in the afternoon and enjoy your tea partner's company. 

Unfortunately, painfully-high property prices and the climate don't work for everyone, which makes the UK something of a short-term endeavor for many folks. Sometimes you have to live someplace for reasons not of your own choosing. That often happens when you marry someone from a country other than your home country. In those cases, you just have to make the best of it.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't compare living in Australia and UK because we moved from usa. Personally, I loved living in the UK far more than the usa and would have loved to stay. It is unrealistic to think lifestyle and way of doing business will be the same.

We came over about the same time as another American family from the company and they were miserable and went home within a year. They wanted and expected everything to be the same. They complained about everything from the food tasting different to the weather to driving woes. They had never travelled outside the usa before and didn't even have passports before moving. Personally, I think the company failed to qualify them for the relo which in the end cost us the ability to stay long term because it cost the company a fortune to send them back early. 

We came over and immersed ourselves in the culture. We embraced the wonderful food choices, the people, the traditions, the public transportation system, and the unlimited areas to explore not just the nature and beauty of the nation but the endless historical sites, museums and art. We didn't live in a community of expats and had no American friends. We were immensely happy. We learned a few things that were different but just learned to adjust rather than expect things to be like usa. I also personally found the weather to be not too bad. We moved from Texas which has extreme wild weather swings which is hard for your body to adjust. The gradual changing of the seasons was nice. Even without air conditioning our bodies adapt to it. There is no bad weather, just bad clothing choices. 😉

If we have the opportunity to move back we would jump at it. After this experience we would probably jump at the chance to move to a lot of other countries just to experience life from a different perspective.


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

lovestravel said:


> I can't compare living in Australia and UK because we moved from usa. Personally, I loved living in the UK far more than the usa and would have loved to stay. It is unrealistic to think lifestyle and way of doing business will be the same.
> 
> We came over about the same time as another American family from the company and they were miserable and went home within a year. They wanted and expected everything to be the same. They complained about everything from the food tasting different to the weather to driving woes. They had never travelled outside the usa before and didn't even have passports before moving. Personally, I think the company failed to qualify them for the relo which in the end cost us the ability to stay long term because it cost the company a fortune to send them back early.
> 
> ...



im from texas too, never really travelled before so that was more than likely the problem, i was very naive and did think it was going to be the same.

good for you that it worked out, i hope where ever you are now you are just as happy.

expecting everyone to feel that way is probably unrealistic, everyone has their own expectations, their own terms of comfort.

im not happy here, never have been. i am desperate to move back but my husband doesnt want to.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

The funny thing about living overseas is that you miss some things from "home", and then when you do go home, you miss some things from the country you were living in. My family moved with my Dad's job from Boston to The Hague then London and "back" to Boston, which I only knew from infrequent visits. I spent most of my childhood in Surrey, but I am not really "from" there. I didn't feel like I was from here either for a very long time after we returned.

It should be an adventure, and just because both countries speak "English" there's no reason for things to be exactly alike. The US and the English parted company more than 200 years ago. Since then, we've diverged.

Boston has extraordinary expensive real estate, very much on a par with London. Locally, microapartments are under development to give young workers an "affordable" option to live in the city. At 300 square feet give or take, they are not actually that cheap. Everyone knows that bringing a car into Boston is a bad idea as parking is both scarce and expensive.

Boston was recently ranked second in the US after Honolulu for cost of living based both on real estate as well as food and utilities. Since Hawaii needs to import much of their products, it's no surprise Honolulu is at the top for cost. Boston has to import food too, much of it from afar. We have a brief farmstand season in July-August- early September. Our utilities are also costly, comparable to the UK.

I'm looking forward to experiencing the culture, history, milder winters, sausage roles and steak pies, and mini break holidays to see all the places in the UK and the EU that I've heard about but never seen.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

londontami said:


> im from texas too, never really travelled before so that was more than likely the problem, i was very naive and did think it was going to be the same.
> 
> good for you that it worked out, i hope where ever you are now you are just as happy.
> 
> ...


Without going any further off topic, but I think if it's possible to be able to identify by maybe making a list of things that you are not happy with, then maybe chose possibly the easiest one first to overcome and hopefully from there things might get better.

However, if this means moving house then realistically a house move it should be, or else possibly it will be a country move or god forbid even end in a divorce.

Your happiness and the well-being of your husband and family has to be a priority.


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

maybe im being too harsh, i actually do feel that ive been gone so long, i probably wouldnt fit in if i moved back

i was not well travelled when i moved, i had absolutely no idea what to expect, made the mistake of listening to my husband, he was a typical british bloke, had no clue about women and what they expect lol

we have a crappy 'duplex' but we have lived in it for 16 years and its our home, it will be very difficult to ever move out, 5 cats and 1 dog buried in the yard...., ive put a lot of hard work into decorating it,

i do enjoy living on a farm, the cool summers and even cooler summer evenings, you can actually enjoy an outdoor fire pit!

i will probably never leave, i do consider it my permanent home. 

and i rarely try to get into my car from the left any more.... haha


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Not everyone is cut out for life in the UK or life abroad I suppose. For me the priorities in life are not a big spacious house or lots of things or modern conveniences or even a car. I personally like having lots of things to do right outside my door. I know I would be miserable isolated out in the countryside or even a big rambling house or yard I am a slave to care for. Everyone has different things that make them happy. Where we live now isn't perfect and certainly doesn't compare to our life in England but we did some research and found a place that offered most of what we wanted and are making the best of it.


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

lovestravel said:


> Not everyone is cut out for life in the UK or life abroad I suppose. For me the priorities in life are not a big spacious house or lots of things or modern conveniences or even a car. I personally like having lots of things to do right outside my door. I know I would be miserable isolated out in the countryside or even a big rambling house or yard I am a slave to care for. Everyone has different things that make them happy. Where we live now isn't perfect and certainly doesn't compare to our life in England but we did some research and found a place that offered most of what we wanted and are making the best of it.


when i was younger, thats how i felt too, im a little older and have turned into a homebody. i love being at home. i spend a lot of time with my dog.

ive done a lot of travel since moving here and i dont want to travel anymore.

i would love to move closer to the city but my jusband doesnt want to. after living 20 years in houston, i can still say i enjoy the city life, the people, the noise, all of it!

maybe my husband is the problem!! lol, no seriously.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

Phil-H said:


> Without going any further off topic, but I think if it's possible to be able to identify by maybe making a list of things that you are not happy with, then maybe chose possibly the easiest one first to overcome and hopefully from there things might get better.
> 
> However, if this means moving house then realistically a house move it should be, or else possibly it will be a country move or god forbid even end in a divorce.
> 
> Your happiness and the well-being of your husband and family has to be a priority.


Sorry that last line should have said:

Your *own *happiness and the well-being of *yourself*, husband and family has to be a priority, whatever the cost.


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, thanks everyone.

Lots and lots to consider but I guess so far it's not putting me off completely yet 

The driving part doesn't worry me, I don't have my license and we wouldn't get a car straight away anyway especially if what people have told me about the public transport being so good over there compared to where I'm from is true (although I'm guessing it may not be as good in some parts) where I am I have a hours wait between buses.

I'm a little bit worried about the weather but not too concerned as I have stated I come from Southern Victoria Australia and it still gets reasonably cold and horrible here in fact we often joke our weather is bipolar it doesn't know if it is going to be sunny, wet, overcast etc in one day I would say winter here would be similar to a British spring. PS if/when we get there if you see someone waddling like I penguin it will be me 

I think we are as set mind wise when it comes to comparing and homesickness as we can be I don't think anything can be done to really banish that except to be willing to accept differences in culture etc we've been host parents to exchange students for the last five years so I'm hoping some of what we've had to say/do to help them we'll be able to help ourselves and our son. I know for sure I will miss my family even though they bug me to tears I know that is one thing I will struggle with but I also know that so long as I'm not completely alone, I know that I have my husband and my son so I'm not completely alone and we are all researching now all the stuff we want to do during our time over there because we know it is not a permanent move (although I won't say never). 

I want to make sure wherever we go that we can get involved into the community as much as we can, through cricket (hubby) crossfit and volunteering at my son's school, and soccer or whatever after school club for Cam and also through working I'm happy to have anything in hospitality, retail or childcare.

I'm not too stressed about where we live so long as I can get around easily I'll be happy.

PS I will miss Timtams though......best chocolate biscuit ever....alright Milka bikkies aren't bad either


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

moving with family is probably so much better than trying to do it alone. my husband offered me no condolences or emotional support, he did as the british say, 'let me get on with it' which is probably why i have never fully adjusted.

my first few years here i was sick all the time, using public transport carries some risk, you have to get used to the different bugs i guess. 

i also suffered from SADD, or whatever its called. lack of sunshine really got to me. houston is sunny 360 days a year lol! i was also used to wearing shorts and flip flops about 300 days a year, now, its down to about 5, yes 5! my first summer here i had the heat on in july. 

having family means youre not going it alone, you get to experience the new with others who will feel it like you do, will miss what you miss and UNDERSTAND it.

food was a big obstacle as well, british food, imo, leaves a lot to be desired. i found online american food suppliers and that was a big help.

i hate being so isolated and limited as to where i can go. want to spend saturday in london shopping? its going to cost you. £25 just for transport, not to mention that its about 3 hours out of your day. i really miss being able to just jump in the car and be at my destination in 20 minutes or less.

im sure you and your family will get on just fine, we have skype now which helps a lot, everyone can chat and see family and friends which is a big help.


----------



## lizard0924 (Jan 8, 2015)

londontami said:


> i also suffered from SADD, or whatever its called. lack of sunshine really got to me. houston is sunny 360 days a year lol! i was also used to wearing shorts and flip flops about 300 days a year, now, its down to about 5, yes 5! my first summer here i had the heat on in july.


I totally sympathize with you in this regard...in October, I joined my husband back in his home country (Guernsey) after spending many years together with him in the Caribbean...talk about climate shock...from flip flops to as many layers of clothes as I could possibly put on...our house couldn't produce enough heat to keep me remotely warm, either...damn ancient structures...from the outside they look like a fairytale to live in, but the reality is a bit less amazing...

For me, the climate has been the most difficult part of the move...I, too, am adversely affected by lack of sunshine and feeling down every day doesn't help when you are trying to adjust to a whole new lifestyle...but my husband feels the same so we commiserate together which makes things easier...it was so bad for me, though, that I actually was looking forward to returning to the cold of my home state in the US to apply for my spouse visa...at least I knew the sun would shine at some point.

Now my visa is granted and I am booking my flight 'home.' Hopefully, by time I return the weather will be better...then I have a whole summer to figure out how to survive another winter...space heaters and sun lamps, I suspect...and a long holiday someplace else during the worst of it.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Maybe you should both move to London! My husband and I relocated to the UK after 45 years in the Caribbean. We came back to one the best summers ever here and were pleasantly surprised at the amount of sunshine we have had throughout the winter. In fact I kept waiting for winter to happen! There is so much to do in London although we lead a quiet life. I have lived in three countries during my life and have loved my time in each one. However, if anyone is really unhappy here or anywhere else, maybe it is time to consider relocation?


----------



## lizard0924 (Jan 8, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> However, if anyone is really unhappy here or anywhere else, maybe it is time to consider relocation?


Couldn't agree more...unfortunately, sometimes you end up moving (temporarily) for reasons not of your choosing...family is a tie that binds and those obligations take priority sometimes.

The good news is that shipping containers and airplanes go both ways. Thankfully.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

brianna said:


> .
> .
> 
> I want to make sure wherever we go that we can get involved into the community as much as we can, through cricket (hubby) crossfit and volunteering at my son's school, and soccer or whatever after school club for Cam and also through working I'm happy to have anything in hospitality, retail or childcare.


Joining any of those types of groups can only ever be a good thing, 'but' tread softly and let the locals lead you into their way of life, one of the problems with newcomers can be that locals see them as a threat or being pushy and so block them out of the group, but one of the strange things with volunteer groups is that there is always someone who wants to volunteer 'you' for a task, that's fine because you will not be seen as wanting to take over.
So yes, softly softly is the way to go and before long you'll be wondering what that thing called 'free time' is all about.

If you are moving into a City or Town then it can be a lot different than a small village, it took my cousins about 10 years before the village locals really excepted them as part of the community, partly the reason why it took so long was that my cousin jumped in like a bull in a china shop with trying to organise/re-organise things like the local village tournaments and it didn't go down to well.

Unfortunately after 30 years he died a couple of years ago and every member of the village turned out to his funeral.
(Although we still jokingly say it was to make sure he'd really gone and not just trying to change something else)


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Maybe you should both move to London! My husband and I relocated to the UK after 45 years in the Caribbean. We came back to one the best summers ever here and were pleasantly surprised at the amount of sunshine we have had throughout the winter. In fact I kept waiting for winter to happen! There is so much to do in London although we lead a quiet life. I have lived in three countries during my life and have loved my time in each one. However, if anyone is really unhappy here or anywhere else, maybe it is time to consider relocation?


i wuld LOVE to live in london, far too expensive to get anything half way decent in our price bracket, and there are certain areas i would prefer, location is high on my list.

at some point though, my husband is going to have to start giving in and allow us to live where i prefer, right now we have to stsy where we are because of his mother.....:boxing:


----------



## hallelr (Jan 8, 2015)

londontami said:


> i wuld LOVE to live in london, far too expensive to get anything half way decent in our price bracket, and there are certain areas i would prefer, location is high on my list.
> 
> at some point though, my husband is going to have to start giving in and allow us to live where i prefer, right now we have to stsy where we are because of his mother.....:boxing:


Maybe you can ease him into it. My husband and I live in Pyrford which is near the Surrey Hills and only a 25 minute train ride into London from Woking Station. Best of both worlds


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

> Joining any of those types of groups can only ever be a good thing, 'but' tread softly and let the locals lead you into their way of life, one of the problems with newcomers can be that locals see them as a threat or being pushy and so block them out of the group, but one of the strange things with volunteer groups is that there is always someone who wants to volunteer 'you' for a task, that's fine because you will not be seen as wanting to take over.
> So yes, softly softly is the way to go and before long you'll be wondering what that thing called 'free time' is all about.


Trust me going softly softly is no problem for me (might have to work on hubby to do that but we'll figure it) I'm a naturally shy person and quite happy for others to lead me, the only issue with my son is he has High functioning aspergers so some things he may struggle with but he's pretty ok with the idea of moving and he knows that he will have to get to know new people and so long as he has a computer/electronic device to retreat to he'll be ok.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

londontami said:


> i also suffered from SADD, or whatever its called. lack of sunshine really got to me. houston is sunny 360 days a year lol! i was also used to wearing shorts and flip flops about 300 days a year, now, its down to about 5, yes 5! my first summer here i had the heat on in july.


I was here from last August until February and I was ALWAYS cold. My fiancé was complaining he was hot and stripping down to shorts, while I was wearing multiple layers with a sweatshirt over the top. I don't go ANYWHERE without a jacket. We go to a weekly club meeting at the local hall and you'll always find me sitting by the radiator. When I flew back to California (I'm a native) in February, the first thing I did was buy four pairs of heavy sweatpants to bring back with me after I had my visa in hand.

I got so excited yesterday when I hung clothes outside on the line to dry. It was the first time EVER I got a load of clothes dry without having to snatch them down before it started raining in earnest. I'm calling them dry and ignoring the tiny bit of damp that was left. At least it was a little less water evaporating indoors to add to the eternal mold problem. I suppose I need to go back to online shopping for a dehumidifier now that I am living here full-time.




londontami said:


> i hate being so isolated and limited as to where i can go. want to spend saturday in london shopping? its going to cost you. £25 just for transport, not to mention that its about 3 hours out of your day. i really miss being able to just jump in the car and be at my destination in 20 minutes or less.


I do miss jumping in a car to dash after whatever I need (not that I have a car yet). We've been looking for a suitable home for nearly a year now. We are limited by loving a rural location and my having three good-sized dogs. I'm constantly fighting the argument from him that a house is TOO FAR OUT from his job when it's less than a ten mile trip. To me that ten minutes, he's constantly saying not on an English road!

It is a whole new lifestyle to adapt too.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

salix said:


> I got so excited yesterday when I hung clothes outside on the line to dry. It was the first time EVER I got a load of clothes dry without having to snatch them down before it started raining in earnest. I'm calling them dry and ignoring the tiny bit of damp that was left. At least it was a little less water evaporating indoors to add to the eternal mold problem. I suppose I need to go back to online shopping for a dehumidifier now that I am living here full-time.
> 
> .
> .
> It is a whole new lifestyle to adapt too.


Your almost sounding like us natives, except we just open a window and let the hot air out sooner than go out buying things like dehumidifiers.


Back onto the moving side of things, has anyone ever had any luck or considered a house/property swap?

I have only ever heard mixed reactions from on-line people, although personally I don't think I would want strangers living in my property and using all my bits-n-bobs, plus having to lock up one room with all the really private stuff in it.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

My first winter here down south wasn't really cold. Only once or twice I felt it through to my bones.
It was just WET! I'm sure it rained for 3 months straight. That's enough to get a bit fed up with.

This winter just gone was spent up north. I don't mind the cold but days on end with - 7 or - 10 during the whole day was enough for me to realise the cold wasn't such fun lol.
But it did snow a few times and that totally made up for being achingly cold!

As for my first summer down south, well I figured pretty quickly that people lied. Many said the UK never gets summer. Well I suffered! It was just like being back in NZ.
Last summer was mainly spent north. Had some wicked days but during the nights was a wee bit cooler. I just never looked forward to going to bed as heat rises. The bedrooms were like saunas.

But home has been in the 30's temp wise. No thanks and I certainly didn't miss that.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Phil-H said:


> Your almost sounding like us natives, except we just open a window and let the hot air out sooner than go out buying things like dehumidifiers.


What's this hot air you speak of? :confused2:


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

salix said:


> What's this hot air you speak of? :confused2:


Central heating!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't even tell you how many times per day I lean against the radiators


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

I think one of the problems with the British weather is that it is just so changeable, but on top of that after years and years of the weather forecasts never being very accurate a lot of people still take no notice of what they say the weather will be like, which is where some of the problem lies because we end-up not wearing the right clothes for how the day turns out, not too mention mentioning the word 'Thermals' to some folk and they think you are taking the michael/pee, but truth be told, even some of us natives need them to survive ourselves, so please don't feel like all the new comers have the monopoly on being cold, 'you don't' but it's something we just have to get on with and try to overcome.

Something else which maybe helps to explain when you watch some of our TV programs depicting large houses and mansions etc where the people are nearly always wearing coats and shoes even when indoors and relaxing.
The main problem is though, when the summer does eventually come it's usually over and done with before we have had time to get used to it.

But it's a funny ole' world, I've had American relations come over in the winter just to be able to see and witness snow because she had never seen snow before, although I think after about 6 weeks they had had enough and fortunately it was time for them to go back to the states.

But again and fortunately our winters are 'no way' as near as bad as they used to be.


----------



## hallelr (Jan 8, 2015)

Our winter in Connecticut was so cold and snowy (about 6 feet in February) that I when was visiting my husband in the UK, the winter weather there felt warm to me


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I was from northern CA in the Sierra Nevada mountains (think Lake Tahoe & the Donner Party), so I'm very experienced with cold and shoveling snow. I'm used to a large house, roaring fire in the winter, with a hot, dry summer and A/C in the house blasting away.

I think the difference for me here is the dampness that goes along with the cold. I just can't seem to stay warm and frequently have white fingertips. Of course I'm old, maybe it's just my circulation rebelling.


----------



## londontami (Apr 4, 2015)

salix said:


> I can't even tell you how many times per day I lean against the radiators


just wait until you re here long enough to think a 70 degree day is summer, lol.

i am now pretty much acclimated to british weather, and strip down to tshirt when its edges near the 70's, 15 years ago, i would have been donning a coat!!

i also insisted we have a clothes dryer, no way was i going to battle the crap weather here for dry clothes!

oh and wait till you see dry cleaning prices, OH MA GAWD! un-freaking believable. :boxing:


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

If we ever find a place bigger than this flat (that is a second bedroom? Really??? oh how I miss my walk-in closet!!!), I too will have a clothes dryer that isn't just a heated rack. When we look at places with a dryer, a dishwasher and/or a fridge/freezer that doesn't go under the countertop, I drool and make contented noises.

Dry cleaning? That's not a problem for me, I've always thrown them in the wash, if they don't make it they were then considered a single wear item  They just don't fit into my country lifestyle.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

I think statistics show that the UK is known for having one of the smallest living area's out of the whole of Europe, and I'm not talking square meters per person, but square meters per household.

I've been looking at property abroad and when I see a footprint of something like 64 square meters then multiply that by how many floors (4 floors as it happens for the property I have in mind in Spain) then think my current 2 bedroom house is only a 'total' of 60 square meters, no wonder I keep saying I want/need more space.

But size also comes at a premium, not only in it's rateable value with higher council tax but obviously cost's more to keep warm during our long winters.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, I'm trying to adjust to the smaller spaces (left a large home on five acres of land). It's just difficult to be in a very small 1st floor flat with two border collies (still have one more to ship over when we have more space).


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

> I think one of the problems with the British weather is that it is just so changeable, but on top of that after years and years of the weather forecasts never being very accurate a lot of people still take no notice of what they say the weather will be like, which is where some of the problem lies because we end-up not wearing the right clothes


Oh yay one thing I won't have to worry about missing....bipolar weather


----------

